# GPS/fishfinder



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Im looking at purchasing a new GPS fishfinder, I was wondering what would be the best for the cheapest price. I know I will be getting alot of opinions but thats what I want.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

cabela's did have the lowrance lcx 28. for about 800.00.it would be a good one


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a used 797C2 SI Humminbird for $750 shipped to your door. It has mounts for either transom mounting or trolling motor mounting the transducer. It has a Zagg screen protector overlay to protect the screen. It has all the latest firmware updates. I will program the start-up screen with you name and address or anyother 4 lines of text you want. It is in great shape. You will love the side imiging.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

OK, here's another opinion...The Humminbird Matrix 67 is a black and white unit that comes with a built in unimap and is navionics upgradable. The package comes with a transducer, a gps antena and all mounting hardware. The only drawback is that you have to get one off ebay. They typically sell under 275.00. Did I also mention this system is networkable w/other humminbird units and the software is upgardable. 

just my .02

Rob


----------

